# The Doc's KC Brains



## S']['()|\|3D (Dec 17, 2007)

I just came across these verryyyy inexpensive seeds on the docs site. KC brains genetics. Has anyone ever tried them?? I figured u get what u pay for they're only 19.50, good for a first grow i guess, but u never know. Let me know thanks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

No idea, but the name of the strain made me chuckle...


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Dec 17, 2007)

Well its not an actual strain name lol, its the name of the breeder like mandala or nirvana etc.. I think i remember seeing Northern lights original for only 19.50. Again i have no idea about quality of seeds.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

S']['()|\|3D said:
			
		

> Well its not an actual strain name lol, its the name of the breeder like mandala or nirvana etc.. I think i remember seeing Northern lights original for only 19.50. Again i have no idea about quality of seeds.


 
Ohhhh I see.  Now I feel dumb.


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've never tried them but I've read plenty accounts of people only being able to germinate maybe 1 or 2 out of 20 seeds.  Some seeds are inexpensive and worth it (like Nirvana or Mandela) but from what I've read, KC Brains sells bad seeds.

If you want good, inexpensive seeds, I think Nirvana are good and Mandella are better.


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 17, 2007)

*I just ordered Early Durban from the Doc. It wasn't to spendy. I'm gonna post a thread over in the strain review askin if anyone has growen it.  I have read about KC in the big book of buds and it seems most of their seeds(leda Uno, White KC, Mango, KC33) prefer to be growin outdoors. So I guess it would be up to you but if your growin outdoors I would say order away*


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Dec 17, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ohhhh I see. Now I feel dumb.


 
ohh u shouldnt feel dumb. We're all dumb just searching for knowledge 
but thanks guys for the heads up. I kinda figured u get what u pay for. And i know Nirvana and mandala have good genetics thats y i stick with them. Just wanted to know about KC due to their real low prices.

Thanks.


----------

